# Virtual Exercise Bike Rides



## sdgray22 (Feb 10, 2012)

Anybody else tried these? its great today I have been to Virginia Beach and Prince Street in New york and tomorrow I am planning to go for a bike ride in Tokyo!!!

I will explain.  I get onto the you tube site and type in Virtual Bike Rides choose one and set it off full size on my computer screen.  I put the exercise bike in front of the computer get on it and off I go - 10 minutes goes by like seconds instead of being bored to tears I am really entertained. 
Sharon


----------



## sdgray22 (Feb 10, 2012)

*sorry*

This might be in the wrong place if so please move to exercise thread.  
Sharon


----------



## Lauren (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds really good I might give it a try


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 10, 2012)

When I started reading this about you going to Virginia Beach, New York and Tokyo, I though gee this Sharon must be rich, I was going to find out if you were single and needed a companion  Then I saw the part about the bike that brought me down to earth with a bump 

Sounds great Sharon, I have a treadmill but as you say its boring after a while. I wish you every success with your new toy and hope you enjoy it.

John.


----------



## sdgray22 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Treadmill*

John to use this you would have to speed up your treadmill to keep up!!!
Sharon


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 10, 2012)

sdgray22 said:


> John to use this you would have to speed up your treadmill to keep up!!!
> Sharon



LOL Sharon it would kill me to speed up my treadmill, I would have to slow down the video 

John


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 11, 2012)

I might just try that - thanks very much.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 11, 2012)

i often read on an exercise bike or watch tv but this looks like a great idea.... my cross trainer is by my window so i just gaze out at the trees and the occasional train going by......


----------



## sdgray22 (Feb 11, 2012)

Off to Tokyo now  !!
Sharon


----------



## Lilies (Feb 11, 2012)

Great idea am going to row through NYC!!


----------

